# Thoughts on waders.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Im purchasing a new pair of chest waders this year and wondered what kind I should buy? We've had the green rubber ones that are "froggy" and they are leaking and I just don't like them very much. I want waders to use in realy cold fast moving water for PA and I'm going to buy a medium expensive pair and I have no idea what would suit me. I was thinking about waterfowl neoprenes since I goose hunt every once in a while and could use them for both situations.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

What I just got were the Cabela's Premium breathables .They are stockingfoot waders, so I also had to get some wading boots. I chose the Cabela's Ultralight 2 LUG sole boots. I thought about going with neoprene waders, but I thought hey, I'll be using these in the spring, summer, and fall as well, and everywhere I read, people recommended breathables over neoprene. If it's cold outside, layer up. Merino wool socks and sock liners, sweat pants, and thermals, and whatever coat/sweater you want to wear. Wading the Mad in 19 degree weather, I stayed comfortable. Not toasty warm, but definetely sportsman, outdoors-type comfortable. I'm sure neoprenes would have been a bit warmer, but come summertime, if all I had were neoprenes, I'd be sweating myself stupid. And why did I get lug soles instead of felt soles? Because felt soles can spread didymo, or "stream snot" from one river to another without the wader even realizing it.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Look at the Albright web site, they have some good waders at a good price. I agree with the last post about breathable waders. You can layer up underneth for cold water and also use in warmer weather. I have neoprene but have not used them since i bought the breathable.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

breathable all the way! No doubt and I agree with sbreech about the lug soles. Felt is going to be outlawed in the next few years I believe anyways!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

You can check out LL Bean as well for breathables. I like them because of their 100% satisfaction guarantee policy. They usually have pretty good prices to boot...so for me, most of my big purchases are either Cabela's or LL Bean.

LL Bean Flyweight II Stockingfoot Waders


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright i'll look into breahables but I'm not getting stocking foot. When we go trout fishing in PA its too much of a hassle to put the boots on and waders after staying up all night and not feeling good in the morning anyways. I like the being able to get ready quick.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Another vote for LL Bean. Their warranty can't be beat & quality has always been top notch. I buy a lot of stuff there without worries. Check out their fleece underwader pants as well. I own 2 pair & am buying more. They are thin, lightweight & very warm. I also wear those around the house & for cool/cold weather pajama pants. Watch sales.
Mike


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Check out Frogg Toggs ....great lightweight, breathable, and affordable!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We have three pairs of Frog toggs! My 2 brothers and my dad have them I think I might just get those anyways. I like them but my brothers he bought 2 years ago have a small leak and hes buying new waders. I might just get his and patch them!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

sbreech said:


> What I just got were the Cabela's Premium breathables .They are stockingfoot waders, so I also had to get some wading boots. I chose the Cabela's Ultralight 2 LUG sole boots. I thought about going with neoprene waders, but I thought hey, I'll be using these in the spring, summer, and fall as well, and everywhere I read, people recommended breathables over neoprene. If it's cold outside, layer up. Merino wool socks and sock liners, sweat pants, and thermals, and whatever coat/sweater you want to wear. Wading the Mad in 19 degree weather, I stayed comfortable. Not toasty warm, but definetely sportsman, outdoors-type comfortable. I'm sure neoprenes would have been a bit warmer, but come summertime, if all I had were neoprenes, I'd be sweating myself stupid. And why did I get lug soles instead of felt soles? Because felt soles can spread didymo, or "stream snot" from one river to another without the wader even realizing it.


+1 I am wearing the exact same waders now except for mine are convertibles cabelas brand boots as well. I love them....


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I am all for the frog toggs! This is my third season with them and for the money I feel they can't be beat plus they had the perfect size for us robust fellas ! I spent extra money on the quality boots s uch as the korkers with the boa ties. These are no tie ski boot wire type technology. Great support for weaker ankles and the soles are great. No need for the felt .


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I third the LL Bean recommendation. 
With their excellent guaranty and customer service they are pretty much impossible to beat. Get a hole in your waders? Send them back to Bean for a new pair. You really can't beat that. Their guaranty is so good I'd actually feel guilty if I used it to its full potential.

I've got 3 different pair of their waders and my only complaint is the neoprenes I bought from them, which I don't think they sell any longer, are very narrow around the ankle making them hard to get on and off.

I'd recommend their Emerger II breathable stocking foot waders, their fleece wader pants with sturrips for added warmth under the breathables, and a pair of studded River Treads wading boots. All told it'll cost you about $400. That's what I wear in the dead of winter steelheading; I've got neoprenes but I don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

fishon said:


> I am all for the frog toggs! This is my third season with them and for the money I feel they can't be beat plus they had the perfect size for us robust fellas ! I spent extra money on the quality boots s uch as the korkers with the boa ties. These are no tie ski boot wire type technology. Great support for weaker ankles and the soles are great. No need for the felt .


+1 I have this exact set up love the waders and the boots 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you are fishing cold water, I would recommend stocking foot waders. I don't see why it would take much longer to put them on?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess it won't. Im lookin


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I guess it won't. Im lookin


I have worn both in the last year...I had the rubber boot style waders before...There is no comparison as far as navigating the creek bed. The boots with cleats installed give you a nice stable feel when wading...I will never go back to the boot waders....In my opinion the only con is finding warm socks for the cold water wading with the breathables...


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> In my opinion the only con is finding warm socks for the cold water wading with the breathables...


Sbreech mentioned this up above: sock liners + smart wool (100% merino wool) socks = happy feet.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

learningtofly said:


> sbreech mentioned this up above: Sock liners + smart wool (100% merino wool) socks = happy feet.


+2...............


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fast moving cold water? neoprenes with felt and lug soles.

the whole didymo thing has been blown out of proportion.

even simms who was the first to stop making felt soles have started making them again.

and..
Didymo may be more of an eyesore than despoiler of watersheds
http://singlebarbed.com/2011/01/13/didymo-may-be-more-of-an-eyesore-than-despoiler-of-watersheds/


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Another LL Bean fan here. Have a pair of the Emergers, which have been trouble free for about 20 days of fishing last year. And their customer service is great! 

I boought my son Cabalas Three Forks for Christmas, but he hasn't tried them out yet.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricio said:


> *fast moving cold water? neoprenes with felt and lug soles.*
> the whole didymo thing has been blown out of proportion.
> 
> even simms who was the first to stop making felt soles have started making them again.
> ...


I'll be the second in the minority to vote neoprene. I have heard that the felt sole bit has been overblown, but I haven't read the recent stuff to see all the details. As for neoprene, I use the Cabelas lightweight neoprenes, I think they are the 3mm Lightweights they sell. Very easy to move around in, warm, dependable, affordable, and good for wearing in cold water...which is the only time I use waders. Personally, I think anybody who wears waders in warm enough temperatures for wet wading are just plain nuts. Why wear waders in warm weather when it is so much more comfortable to wet wade and not subject your waders to more chances to spring a leak?


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm Doing the exact same combo. My first breathables after retiring my old rubber Prolines! Had my Cabelas waders and boots for five years now. 

My Cabelas waders have two patches in them from substantial leaks, and I seem to have another leak down around the cuff - shouldn't be a big deal to patch. The felt boots are comfy. Really can't think of too much to complain about. 



sbreech said:


> What I just got were the Cabela's Premium breathables .They are stockingfoot waders, so I also had to get some wading boots. I chose the Cabela's Ultralight 2 LUG sole boots. I thought about going with neoprene waders, but I thought hey, I'll be using these in the spring, summer, and fall as well, and everywhere I read, people recommended breathables over neoprene. If it's cold outside, layer up. Merino wool socks and sock liners, sweat pants, and thermals, and whatever coat/sweater you want to wear. Wading the Mad in 19 degree weather, I stayed comfortable. Not toasty warm, but definetely sportsman, outdoors-type comfortable. I'm sure neoprenes would have been a bit warmer, but come summertime, if all I had were neoprenes, I'd be sweating myself stupid. And why did I get lug soles instead of felt soles? Because felt soles can spread didymo, or "stream snot" from one river to another without the wader even realizing it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

SweetFeet said:


> I'm Doing the exact same combo. My first breathables after retiring my old rubber Prolines! Had my Cabelas waders and boots for five years now.
> 
> My Cabelas waders have two patches in them from substantial leaks, and I seem to have another leak down around the cuff - shouldn't be a big deal to patch. The felt boots are comfy. Really can't think of too much to complain about.


I think you'll be satisfied. The wading boots are just as comfortable as my 3 seasons Columbia Goretex hiking boots.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be interested to hear if your Cabela's boots hold up better than mine did. I had the same boot in all felt sole for a few years before they deteriorated. The soles came loose and the side walls busted out after a couple of seasons. I bought a pair of Chota's with studded lug soles late last season to replace a Bass Pro brand wading boot that fell apart just like the Cabela's brand I had before them.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

TheCream said:


> I'll be interested to hear if your Cabela's boots hold up better than mine did. I had the same boot in all felt sole for a few years before they deteriorated. The soles came loose and the side walls busted out after a couple of seasons. I bought a pair of Chota's with studded lug soles late last season to replace a Bass Pro brand wading boot that fell apart just like the Cabela's brand I had before them.


I will be sure to let you know. I paid 49.95 for mine during a holiday sale so if I get 3-4 seasons out of them...I will be ok with that....as stated earlier mine are the lug soles with cleats so there may be a difference. The waders were on sale too. To this point I love the combo...and as soon as I get the sock liners and the 100% wool socks I should be good to go...Right now I have 40 below socks which are good but seem to stop being warm after a couple of hours of standing in the cold water...


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Alright i'll look into breahables but I'm not getting stocking foot. When we go trout fishing in PA its too much of a hassle to put the boots on and waders after staying up all night and not feeling good in the morning anyways. I like the being able to get ready quick.


I would say that stocking foot are much more comfortable and versatile, allowing you to choose boots that fit your feet and the applications you often see. Its less trouble than it seems like lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

TheCream said:


> I'll be interested to hear if your Cabela's boots hold up better than mine did. I had the same boot in all felt sole for a few years before they deteriorated. The soles came loose and the side walls busted out after a couple of seasons. I bought a pair of Chota's with studded lug soles late last season to replace a Bass Pro brand wading boot that fell apart just like the Cabela's brand I had before them.


I should have been more clear. I've had my Cabela's breathables and Cabela's boots for five years now. I'm in the water ~30 times a year and they've held up nicely. The multi-floral roses have reached out and snagged me, causing the two substantial leaks that I've patched. 

The boots were a little stiff and tight the first couple times I wore them (on long hikes in NW PA), but they're perfectly broken in now. They're starting to wear out a little, and I'm not looking forward to breaking in a new pair.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've waded close to I would bet 50 miles since september.....i have gone through five different hodgman waders and everytime they have replaced them for free(but you have to call them every other day. if there is an issue they will not contact you. They thought it would be ok to make.me wait 3 weeks for replacements) IMO these waders are made for the casual angler. not for me...a guy who fishes every opportunity possible....when they stop giving me free ones im definitely investing in some simms....they are built very well in the areas that are important. my most dependable pair that is my backup is cabelas 5mm.....if its over 40 degrees you may die. I hate neoprene.....so restrictive and I actually feel warmer in the breathables...sorry about the rant but I have been having major wader issues all fall/winter....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe you shouldn't fish 23 hours a day Justin.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Simms G5's.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol.....you are right

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> I have worn both in the last year...I had the rubber boot style waders before...There is no comparison as far as navigating the creek bed. The boots with cleats installed give you a nice stable feel when wading...I will never go back to the boot waders....In my opinion the only con is finding warm socks for the cold water wading with the breathables...


I forgot I had an battery operated socks. Could not wear with my neoprene
boots, too tight in boot so I just wore socks, kept feet nice and warm !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Im purchasing a new pair of chest waders this year and wondered what kind I should buy? We've had the green rubber ones that are "froggy" and they are leaking and I just don't like them very much. I want waders to use in realy cold fast moving water for PA and I'm going to buy a medium expensive pair and I have no idea what would suit me. I was thinking about waterfowl neoprenes since I goose hunt every once in a while and could use them for both situations.


Check out Gander Mountain at North Canton website. I bought a pair last year on sale for $99. 
Style: Boot type wader
3.5mm durable/lightweight neoprene total waterproof protection
600g Thinsulate Ultra iinsulation
Adjustable suspenders w/quick-release buckles
Reinforced knee padding

I also bought there a pair of neoprene boots for wader.
Also, this year while fishing I took out the booties and wore my
battery operated socks which is another option if u don't want neoprene booties. (socks were to tight with booties, try your waders on first with
Neoprene boots or heavy socks and get larger foot size.


You will not get cold in these waders !
For streams I bought a pair of pull over rubber cleats.

Since u said u goose hunt, they have Columbia Waders in camaflouge style Reg. $139.99 on sale for $114.99.

Mine also had handy chest pocket to store lures ect.
Not sure if Columbia brand does.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

THE POPE said:


> Check out Gander Mountain at North Canton website. I bought a pair last year on sale for $99.
> Style: Boot type wader
> 3.5mm durable/lightweight neoprene total waterproof protection
> 600g Thinsulate Ultra iinsulation
> ...


These are cold weather waders, can't use in summer or warm spring temps.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SweetFeet said:


> I should have been more clear. I've had my Cabela's breathables and Cabela's boots for five years now. I'm in the water ~30 times a year and they've held up nicely. The multi-floral roses have reached out and snagged me, causing the two substantial leaks that I've patched.
> 
> The boots were a little stiff and tight the first couple times I wore them (on long hikes in NW PA), but they're perfectly broken in now. They're starting to wear out a little, and I'm not looking forward to breaking in a new pair.


I may have just had a lemon with my pair. The Bass Pro boots I bought were FAR worse than the Cabela's pair, though. The BPS boots basically disintigrated on my first WV trip this past spring and very nearly cost me my beloved 3wt on a nasty fall. I'm still not sure how I didn't break that rod. I got basically less than 2 seasons out of the BPS boots.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

+1 togg froggs. 2 years and running with no sign of wear or tear tromping through the brush.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'll be interested to hear if your Cabela's boots hold up better than mine did. I had the same boot in all felt sole for a few years before they deteriorated. The soles came loose and the side walls busted out after a couple of seasons. I bought a pair of Chota's with studded lug soles late last season to replace a Bass Pro brand wading boot that fell apart just like the Cabela's brand I had before them.


That's why I like Korker u can change soles felt soles arr death in snow mine came with felt and lug 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i have been abusing the hell out of my frogg togg hellbender waders, no leaks yet. And they fit me perfect. no extra material to create extra drag.


----------

